# Keeping Tegu Talk Number One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 27, 2011)

So sense ive joined TeguTalk.com ((originally for imformation which i found a plethera of unyielding knowlage to drink from i love and thank you all for that!! )) i have been sent so many, posts, comments, emails, pms, ects to other reptile chat/forum/blod/quesitonair/membership/ ect ect ECT conservation, help conservation, help save, endangerd ect ect help save talk chat meet greet ect sites to do with reptiles and spacific species within reptiles!!  so i have a favor to ask of you my giant herp family and dearly loved ones and friends alike  can you all link me all the sites you know for this kinda stuff? i wish to make a accounts on all of them and be a member of each of the sites proudly  though i will keep tegutalk NUMBER ONE!  as it is my fave and priority on site wise  thank you all i love you all! plus i met all of you first ect so this stays number one!!


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

what herps do you keep?


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 27, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> what herps do you keep?



none atm, finanicialy stabalizing self and helping my dad after his 4 heart attacks. i had a BRB i found a few days ago bt i had to give her up after i had bene searching for her almsot a year  though if youd like a list of SOME of my favorites id be glad to oblidge you? though i warn you the other members here will be like, NO NO NO NO DONT ASK HIM ITS SO LONG NO  lol how baout your self? (( though ive kept and helepd cared for many ))


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 27, 2011)

I recently joined monstersnakesforums because I took an interest in burmese pythons all of a sudden!! lol never thought I would! but the site is dedicated to all other huge snakes as well. (retics and african rock pythons) Not sure if any of these snakes are really for me though. ill have to find out.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 27, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> I recently joined monstersnakesforums because I took an interest in burmese pythons all of a sudden!! lol never thought I would! but the site is dedicated to all other huge snakes as well. (retics and african rock pythons) Not sure if any of these snakes are really for me though. ill have to find out.



thank you very much!


----------

